# WW Black Wolf info?



## ben911 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have rcx 17 (same riser)and like it!


----------



## badshotdb (Jan 6, 2011)

I have the rcx model 60". Very smooth draw, pretty fast, very good quality bow. I like it, and would recommend it.


----------



## chief 53 (Nov 23, 2007)

I think I will try one!


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

The only gripe I have heard from this riser is the grip


----------



## PSUBowhunter (Jul 10, 2006)

I have one with a set of morrison max3 limbs that make for a great combo. My only complaint is the grip sucks. I may do some work on the grip myself over the winter.


----------



## badshotdb (Jan 6, 2011)

Will any of the other win win grips fit the rcx/black wolf riser? How about Jäger grips? I don't see it listed on the Jäger website but has anyone asked if he will be making them in the future?


----------



## chief 53 (Nov 23, 2007)

Is the grip small,big,thin,fat,high,low or??


----------



## ztrede (Sep 24, 2015)

I have the RCX 17 riser with medium Inno Ex Prime limbs and I love this bow. The ILF fitings are a little louder compared to a one piece recurve, such as my old red wing hunter which is super quiet. But, with some string silencers and some material on the back of the bow to prevent string slap it cuts down the vibration a lot. The win and win limbs are super smooth, no stacking for me at all and I have a 29.5" draw length. I put some onestringer limbsations on the front of the limbs in predator camo, bow looks pretty slick. 

I dont have any problem with the grip, but I would like it if it were a little bit higher.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice review by Merlin Archery on the RCX17, it might help you decide a little better.


----------



## Taskmaster86 (Jan 21, 2015)

I own one and honestly, I am not that impressed. The quality is excellent, the bow is very balanced, it draws very smoothly, shoots fast and accurate but the grip is uncomfortable and the bow is very loud. For specifics, I like the low angle of the grip but it is a little too narrow and not swelled enough. This causes the string to slap my arm more than most other bows. Even after tuning the bow, installing bow jacks and string silencers, I can't seem to get the bow very quiet. Upon release, the bow makes a pretty loud Thwonnggg! noise. I may try some heavy duty Velcro in the string grooves to quiet it down even further but I have heard this can mess with your tuning and accuracy. 

Overall, the W&W black wolf bow really has some cool features but for the price it should have a variety of grips (rubber would be really nice) available and not be so loud. If you are looking to use this bow for hunting, good luck getting anything to hold still long enough for the arrow to stick it, it is just very loud. For everything else, go for it. The black wolf could be a good long range bow because this thing really does spit the arrows out fast and has a flat trajectory. I hope this helps


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

For what it is worth I've had one now for about 6 months and as it is now is very quiet. It currently has Dryad epic recurve limbs ff string with small dynapuff silencers and small limb savers near the fadeouts. Also find the grip ok although I have heard some complain about the squareness of the riser where your fingers wrap around. Don't get any string slap on the arm and I usually don't wear an arm guard, my brace height is set at 8" .

Me personally my gripe is lack of quiver/sight mounting holes. Again just me I like longer risers with larger sight Windows for the option of using sights. Nice light weight riser but liked it better after adding stabilizer weight.

My 2 cents.


----------



## chief 53 (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, I think I should shoot one before buying, I would also like to shoot the TT Titan for comparison..


----------



## ztrede (Sep 24, 2015)

I did shoot mine again today with a strap on arrow quiver, and that quieted the bow substantially. but again, it is still louder than a one piece wood recurve. At the same time, it does shoot a lot faster because of the limbs i have on it as well. maybe a thin piece of rubber in the limb pockets may help quiet down the vibration a bit? with that quiver on, which is what I use while hunting, I think it a tolerable level of sound. Maybe some limbsavers would work as well if not going with a strap on quiver.


----------



## chief 53 (Nov 23, 2007)

Ztrede,how are the limbs that come with the riser in the bow package from las?


----------



## chief 53 (Nov 23, 2007)

Steve, thanks for posting the video!


----------



## PSUBowhunter (Jul 10, 2006)

For the guys that are shooting this bow, what rest combo are you guys using? Anybody shooting anything besides a plunger?


----------



## mjf (Nov 7, 2012)

I just received my RCX-17 riser and it has more than met my expectations. The quality is excellent. The fit, finish, balance and weight are very good. I have ordered a set of Uuka limbs, a AAE rest and a DAS shorty plunger.


----------



## chief 53 (Nov 23, 2007)

That is gorgeous! Let us know how it does.


----------



## chief 53 (Nov 23, 2007)

Well,as nice as the black wolf looks and some good reviews,I decided to go with the Titan 3 with carbon/wood limbs,mainly because of the number of great reviews and grip options. Thanks for all the input. Have a safe holiday.


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

Can someone measure how much deflex this riser has for me? Measure it with a straight edge from the center of the ILF bushing to the throat of the grip.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Taskmaster86 (Jan 21, 2015)

PSUBowhunter said:


> For the guys that are shooting this bow, what rest combo are you guys using? Anybody shooting anything besides a plunger?


I am using a fivics MR flipper rest with no plunger on mine. The 55lb black wolf limbs I have on mine require a very stiff arrow to tune with this setup. Easton 340 spine arrows cut to 30" with a 100 grain head is still showing slightly weak in both paper and bare shaft tuning.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I am wondering how the riser makes for a smooth draw, especially a 17 inch one. The limbs have more to do with smoothness than the riser. Deflex and limb pad angles contributors but I would not consider a riser that negatively impacts the smoothness of my limbs. Is it smoother compared to other similarly setup risers with the same limbs?


----------



## badshotdb (Jan 6, 2011)

Have mine set up with NAP flipper rest. Easy to tune, and can shoot both feathers and vanes.


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

Still hoping someone can measure the deflex for me. 
Thanks
Chris


----------



## celtpaddy (May 16, 2011)

When I get home I'll measure it for you. Grip off or on? We had a guy try some long bow limbs on his and couldn't get any speed out of it. I don't know if there was too much deflex or what? but he went back to his BF Extremes recurve limbs.


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

Measured mine as best as I could and got 1 1/4". That's with the grip on.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Here is how to measure Reflex.







Dan


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

That is how I measured it


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

Todd the archer said:


> Measured mine as best as I could and got 1 1/4". That's with the grip on.


Thank you. That is what I was looking for.


----------



## BroWolf (Mar 13, 2014)

The grip on this bow is quite interesting I definitely had to have a bit more of an open hand and the bow fit perfectly into the lifeline of my hand when I shot but someone who is used to shooting with all of their fingers on the bow might find it to be a bit loose or weird. Overall it's pretty much the Rcx as stated before in the thread. I am actually more interested in the limbs myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

Anybody interested in getting rid of theirs let me know.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Flyrod10 (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't know why these bows are loud, mine is the quietest ilf or take down recurve I've shot yet. I have black max carbon/wood on mine.


----------



## ztrede (Sep 24, 2015)

chief 53 said:


> Ztrede,how are the limbs that come with the riser in the bow package from las?


I got the bow off ebay, and it just came with the riser and inno ex prime limbs. The whole package was cheaper than buying the limbs themselves, so i snagged it up. So, although I cant answer as to the quality of the black wolf limbs, I can say that that the Inno Ex Prime limbs are very smooth and fast shooting.


----------



## ztrede (Sep 24, 2015)

PSUBowhunter said:


> For the guys that are shooting this bow, what rest combo are you guys using? Anybody shooting anything besides a plunger?


I started with a plunger and shibuya flipper rest, but I switched over to the NAP centerest for hunting, and it works great.


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

I just ordered the riser. I will be using it with Uukha VX 1000 x curve. Probably won't have all components until mid January. Will let you know how I like it.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

I've shot three of them and think they are very nice quality and attractive looking. Don't know the weight but seems pretty light. One of the bows I shot was very noisy, whereas the others were quiet so I think that's more a function of setup/tuning. As mentioned, possibly the one downside is the lack of grip options. The grip is very important to me, so I'll stick with my Titan since there are lots of options.


----------

